# The Trail of Evil



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*IC:* Quietly speaking out the corner of his mouth, Witch Hunter Tolson asked his manservant Grahin, "Are they really the only people who are willing to serve the Empire?"
A mute, Grahin nodded slightly, then signed that the coach should be here soon.
With a weary sigh, Tolson levered himself from his chair, and faced the varied group of people who were ranged across the room in various sitting and standing positions.
"The coach that will take us to our first stop is arriving soon. However, I will not be coming with you, but will be meeting you there. My servant, Borris, will be driving the coach to the small forest town of Koinheim. There, I will tell you who, and what, I am currently hunting. Now, if you will excuse me, I have to see a man about some guns."
Outside, a voice roared, "Git outta thee way, ye bugger! Ah'm on official Witch Hunter bus'niss."
"And that would be Borris", Tolson said, opening the door. On the street, a large burly man was roaring at a weesy street cleaner, who's cart was blocking the way of a large stagecoach.
Turning to the Witch Hunter, the man, who was obviously Borris, snorted.
"This all?" he grunted, gesturing at the adventurers.
"Alrighty then, ye misr'ble buggers, git in th' coach."

*OOC:* Use the coach trip as way to socialise with your fellow RPers. Four people may sit in the coach, the rest have to sit on the roof.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Azelar Duskstar gave a quick nod to Tolson, a look of digust to Borris, and stepped briskly outside, before jumping nimbly up on top of the coach. it was a rickety thing, thought Azelar with dusgust. Unlike the fine elven stagecarriages, this coach had no design, a simple seating, scratched paint, and a mangy horse. Dusktar was already unimpressed.

Turning, he noticed the rest of the assorted crew of the Witch Hunter shuffling out. "Weaklings" muttered Azelar under his breath, his voice harsh and unforgiving.

When Borris approached, his voice was smooth and flowing, like the trickle of a stream. "A fine coach you have here, my good friend," he said warmly, giving a smile, whilst inside feeling nothing but contempt. Looking out onto the road ahead, he saw his first challenge already confronted him: holding onto the dismal carriage as it bounced up and down the equally awful road...nothing like Elven craftsmanship...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' saw the elf hop on the roof of the carriage and decided to join him. They were the only non-humans of the group. So they'd better stick together. Even though it was an elf... It took a while, before the small dwarf managed to reach the roof. He sat down and Gar' nodded to the elf. "_The name's Gar' Anakh, we sure ended up between some humans now, haven't we?_" he said to the elf.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu stood while the Witch Hunter spoke, His words seemingly to flow right past him. He fiddled with his hammer that he had brought, his Bow and quiver on his back. He seemed to be in deep thought.

He finaly looked up, and noticed the others Leaving the room, so he briskly followed them. He watched as the Elf and dwarf sat atop the stage coach and desided it best be for him to travel inside it. Horu put one foot on the side of the stage coach to boost himself up, he put some pressure on it to make sure it would hold his weight. The coach creaked and leaned on it's side. He Lifted himself into it, the Stagecoack creaking and whining under his weight. Once inside, He turned and offered a hand to whoever climbed into the stagecoach next.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Noticing the squat dwarf fellow attempting to climb onto the roof of the carriage, Azelar reached forward and helped him up. The dwarf introduced himself, and Duskstar realised what he said was true. When it came to species, they were both outnumbered.

"Azelar Duskstar, my good friend" he said, voice honey-like and flowing, "And yes, we are rather stuck with the human lot, it seems," then, with a smile, "I bet what you thought of this carriage was about the same as what I thought, judging by the look on your face. Not quite elven or dwarven crafstmanship, is it?" asked Azelar.

Looking into the distance, he saw a large mountain, and a flash of...something, speeding straight around it and out of view.

"What is that mountain..." Azelar asked, almost dreamily, "I feel like...hmmm" Azelar trailed off, deep in thought.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' Thanked the elf for the help. "I bet what you thought of this carriage was about the same as what I thought, judging by the look on your face. Not quite elven or dwarven crafstmanship, is it?" The elf said. "_No this definately isn't dwarven. This quality of materials wouldn't even be used to bury our worst enemies in._" The elf muttered something and then seemed to have lost his attention. 
Gar looked to the place the carriage would go and looked along the road. "_This is going to be a very long trip..._" he said, more to himself than to the elf.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bedwyr sighed as he saw the rickety coach and couldn’t help to shake his head. He had never been a fan of not riding without his Horse, which he had left behind several days earlier in a nearby town with a old friend for safe keeping. He saw the man outstretching his hand to him but pushed past, showing that he did not need anybody’s help. He sat down upon a red laced seat and pushed his good hand into the bag which dangled before him, stroking the strong head of Lucan who purred loudly, slowly he pushed his head into the wall behind him and let out a low sigh.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella listened to what Tolson was saying and watched the others exit the room. Slowly she stood too and went outside. It was cold out here she mused to herself sidestepping Borris. She looked at the Coach and one thought entered her head. Crap. She watched the elf leap up with an in-human grace before hauling the dwarf up. How long will those to stay friends I wonder. She decided it would be best to ride inside the Coach, and watched as two men climbed in. One offered his hand to the other who merely pushed him aside. She walked forward quickly and nimbly climbed into the Coach. She took a seat by the door, and started to rub her hands. _"I'm Bella and you two are?" _She inquired after a short silence. She quickly wrapped herself in her cloak and waited for their answers.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu eye'd Bedwyr as he brushed him aside. He turned and sat opposite of Bella, the Coach creaking and whining slightly, looking at his hands. _'Maybe it's because im a farm worker'_ he thought.

Horu listened to Bella's voice and question, after a moment he looked up, and putting on a small smile, replied "My name is Horu, and you are?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella smiled. At least one of them had a voice. _"My full name is Isabella Victoria Fedor. But please just call me Bella." _She looked at the other man in the coach, _"And your name is?"_ She inquired hoping to get an answer. She kept herself wrapped in her cloak while she spoke, to keep her warm, while on of her hand held her bow by her side.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bedwyr looked over to the newly introduced Bella and closed his eyes, reaching up with his hands to unclip his helm. He pulled it free and set it down upon the floor below his feet and said “I do not see why you must know my name, _Isabella_, however if you must, you may call me Bedwyr, and this, this is Lucan” with that he indicated the bag with one finger and clicking his neck. His thoughts dwelled upon why he was there, and he awaited someone else to speak so that he may further get to know them.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin sprinted across the town square and around a fountain in the centre, leaping over a small bench he ran down a back alley with three men hot on his heels.
He groaned as he remembered the night before when he had enjoyed one of his last nights of freedom before he was to take the Dragon Prince oath, from what he had pieced together from witnessess he had found a tavern and had drunk almost as much as a band of dwarves sitting in the corner.

It also happened that he had cheated at dice against three men and they had only found out when they woke up the next day and were thinking clearer.

Suddenly Khouin crashed into a moving cart and bounced off the side straight into the arms of one of the men, "Look what I caught lads, now we'll take our money back thanks" the man sneered "And those pretty swords of yours as well"
Although hung over and still dazed from the collision Khouin realised that he was in trouble and said "If you release me now I wont harm you"
The man holding him laughed "He thinks he ca..." he was cut off as Khouin brought his head back and butted him in the head breaking his nose then spining and hammering three punches into the man, a straight left to the stomach which was still sensitive from the drink of last night, a right hook to the nose causing the man to grab it and scream, and finally a double handed cross to the knee breaking it and stopping the man from walking.

"Any one else?!" Khouin yelled at the other two men who wisely backed away, dropping a silver coin for the doctor at the injured mans side, Khouin ran down the street and saw the building that the Witch hunter had told him to be at half an hour ago, it now had a stage coach out side with a fellow elf sitting on top with a dwarf and three people inside.
Khouin reached the carridge and climbed atop it then sat down oppisite the elf and dwarf to out of breath to speak.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Azelar was torn from his thoughts by a racket coming from across the town square.
"Look there, Gar." said Azelar, thougtfully. "This one...he is skilled, and he has magic." he said, surprised. "I can see the Winds of Magic flowing around him...don't worry, I'm no witch, and neither, I think, is he, and judging by those moves *Khouin beats up the man* he's with us."

Azelar noticed the elf was from Ulthuan, and immediately became wary, folding his cloak and pulling up the hood. He diminished his magical awareness, as he had been taught, and blocked his mind with subtle barriers, that wouldn't stop the elf reading his aura, just stop him wanting to in the first place.

*Khouin lands on top of the coach* "Hello there, kinsman, my name is Azelar Duskstar." said Azelar warmly, extending his hand, "I see that Gar and I here have another to even out the numbers with the humans. Well handled there, I see you have skill. Oh, and by the way, noticing the look on your face, you love the coach as much as Gar and I." said Duskstar with a chuckle.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"Hello there, kinsman, my name is Azelar Duskstar."said the elf across from him, "I see that Gar and I here have another to even out the numbers with the humans. Well handled there, I see you have skill. Oh, and by the way, noticing the look on your face, you love the coach as much as Gar and I." Khouin nodded to the dwarf, Gar was it, "Thank you, I was raised at the White tower and learned the ways of the swordmaster" Khouin replied as he gently probed everyone around him, the Dwarf across seemed to be wondering why somone would make a cart this bad, the knight inside was waiting for some one to speak and wondering why he was here. 
The woman was trying to get to know everyone inside and the other man seemed to be thinking about is he should be here or not because of his low birth.

Of all of them Azelar intriged him the most, he seemed to know some small wards and had errected barriers around his mind, although he could break them or bypass them Khouin did not, if Duskstar wished privacy he would have it.

Shrugging he said "As long as this old thing gets us from one place to another I dont care what its made of" 'Tell me kinsman why did you become wary of me when you saw me' he pulsed to Azelar telepathicaly, slightley bypassing his wards but not enough to do anything but talk in their minds.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Suddenly alarmed that the elf had been aware of his magical powers, and had opened a telepathic link with him, Azelar nearly fell backwards of the coach. Noticing the look of alarm on Gar, Azelar quickly recovered "Daydreaming, that's all." 

Having placated the dwarf, Duskstar began forming a message in his mind, hoping the telepathic magic of the Swordmaster would take his message across. 

"I am an outcast of Ultuan." thought Azelar, "There are those on Ulthuan who would like to see me returned and brought to justice, although my crime was ignorance. I would prefer not to speak of it, but I left the island and wondered the world, seeking the Wood Elves, but instead finding only trees which somehow lead me out of their forests." Duskstar took abreath, before continuing.

"I travelled to the Empire when I saw there was plenty of work here for someone like me, and eventually stumbled across the Witch Hunter, and took the job. I have eagerly awaited my first Hunt..." concluded Azelar, bringing up the mind wards once more, hoping to severe the connection, for it disturbed him that the elf was able to penetrate his mind so easily. 

Luckily, his wards guarding his innermost secrets were completely secure, having been cast by a master warlock. The elf would have to be a High Mage to penetrate them, and no Swordmaster ever reached that rank.

[[Can you please not penetrate his inner secrets, say they are to well-guarded as if you broke them now you would ruin most of my RP:victory:]]


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(I didnt break them I just slightley went around part of then to allow us to speak in our minds could just do this instead)

Khouin nodded and felt a pang of sympathy for the elf, to be out cast from Ulthuan would have drove most elves mad or dark but this Duskstar had survived and that impressed Khouin, hearing the thoughts of his kinsman he retreated from his mind leaving only a message 'Fear not, I shall not judge you for unknown deeds'

Khouin noticed that although most of the wards in Azelars mind were beginners level that most magic users could have broken there was a spot that seemed like granite, smooth and hard and impeneterable.

Errecting a barrier around the carridge to sense any thing entering or leaving it he sat forward, gripped the side of the carridge and swung his head over the side to look through the window, closest to him was the knight "I see you carry a beast of the wild with you" he said


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella was startled as the coach rocked and poked her head out of the dooorway. On top of the coach was now a second elf. Great she thought, this day keeps on getting better. She bristled slightly at being called Isabella but decided it would be best not too make a scene. Turning to Bedwyr she asked_ "So what type of knight are you? A questing knight or something else?"_


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

*IC:* Twisting around, Borris glared at the new arrival.
"Yer late!" he snarled. "Didn't think yez was comin' at all."
With a snorting laugh, he turned back to the horses, just in time to see a furtive figure slip out of an alley.
"Johann van Herman, ye bastard! Ye owe me ten gold! Git yer arse back here! Oi, you, Dwarf, keep driving to the gate. Ah'll meet ye there, after ah git me gold."
Handing the reins to the Dwarf, Borris leapt off the coach, and sprinted after the man, leaving a stunned coach of adventures.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bedwyr tilted his head when Isabella spoke. He smiled at her and replied “You must be well taught, I am indeed a Questing Knight, and hail from Bretonnia herself. A glorious, and well traveled life but…..I have seen some things that would make the bravest of men quiver” He nodded twice and asked “What about you? Why did you join this journey of ours?”. And then the Elf dropped from above, making Bedwyr jump slightly in his seat. 

He turned and after the Elf had finished speaking returned “Lucan is indeed a beast of the wild, before long I shall be able to ride him to battle” He chuckled slightly before continuing “I came across him in Araby, never left my side since. You have a good eye, you can barely see him, I take it you have come across a Tiger before?”.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella also jumped as the elf dropped into view. She listened as Bedwyr explained about Lucan before Borris lept off chasing some guy who owed him money, and handed the reins to the dwarf. Bella had to restrain herself from bursting with laughter and a small giggle escaped her lips. The situation was ridiculous. She heard Bedwyr ask her why she was here, _"Basically because I was looking for something exciting to do and maybe earn a reputation."_ She unwrapped herself from her cloak _"Besides there is nothing left for me at home anymore." _She murmered before asking, _"I assume that this is part of your quest then?"_Trying to move the spotlight onto Bedwyr again.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu sat Quietly and listened to the two talk, He sat still, listening to whatever tales they might weave about adventure. He himself never been on one.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Azelar inclined his head as the connection between him and Khourin was broken, thanful that he respected Duskstar's want of privacy. 

_Why did I ever leave..._ he thought absently, before noticing the man called Borris run off into and alleyway and chuck the reins to Gar. Gar looked as perplexed as Azelar.

"You ever driven a carriage before? Because this will be completely different," chuckled Azelar, "I will sit on the horse that drives the carriage in case it gets a little out of control, and you hold onto the reins and direct the carriage from up top." said Azelar, before nimbly leaping on top of the horse, which immediately whinnied and bolted, pulling the carriage off at a reckless starting speed in a bustling town square.

"Woah! Woah!" shouted Azelar, as the horse ran faster and faster.


[[Is that all right? I will edit it if the GM wanted a nice leisurly ride.:biggrin:]]


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' placed himself on the driver's seat. "_I hope this'll work just the way our dwarf carriages work_" he joked, whipping the horses to move as Azelar jumped to one of them. "_Why do I always get to do the stupid things... Making a dwarf use human technology is like turning lead into gold!_" he muttered to himself.

The horses just kept on speeding up. This was way too fast!!! Gar' quickly pulled the reins, hoping to slow the horses down, even if just a little. "_If this is the human built things I'll walk the next time, or get myself a driver! I won't ever drive a thing like this again!_" He said angrily. 

Gar' had a hard time getting used to the sensitiveness of the horses. With even a minor movement of the rein the horses made a very large turn. "_Say elf, can't you control these horses with some of that magic of yours?_" He said to the elf still on the roof. Then suddenly he noticed he actually was the only dwarf, and that sudden silence between those elves. It just didn't feel right...

"_Say, elf, I've forgotten your name already, but I'm Gar'. But could you tell me the differance between a witch and a magic user? We don't use that much magic at our clan, you see._" he said, while still trying to make the horses go at a pleasant pace.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin heard what the knight said and replied "That would be a grand sight, the tiger knight you would be, and I have no need of my eyes to see him..." he was cut off as the cart jerked forwards and he nearly fell from the roof.

Looking up he saw Duskstar had lept onto the horse that pulled the carridge and the beast had panicked, not only that but Gar had been given the reins and was struggling to control the carridge "Say elf, can't you control these horses with some of that magic of yours?" Gar yelled, "I can try!" Khouin replied.

Moving to the back he ran and landed behind Azelar, looking forwards he noticed that the bit in the horses mouth had come loose and was dangling to the left of its mouth but the horses head was moving to fast to grab it, "Azelar!" he yelled "I can make you fast enough since I can not reach but only briefly, so be swift!", gathering his strength he felt fatigue seep through him as he carefully improved Azelars strength and speed "Do it now kinsman you do not have long!" Khouin cried


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu was listening to the two talk when the Carrige jerked, he placed his hand on the wall to steady himself, and with his other, he opened up the door and poked his head out to see the commotion, watching the elf ride the horse and the dwarf try and steer it, he also noticed the bit that dangled from the horse. "You need to calm the horse, before you can put the Bit back in, otherwise you will lose a finger. Try and move that bit away from it and then pat it a few times until it's calm."


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Everything was a blur of motion, the dwarf shouting out for help from Khouin, Horu speaking from inside the carriage telling him to calm the horse down, and Khouin gving him enhanced speed. Azelar decided to fo both.

Using his own powers to read the horses aura, he realised that the problem was the horse was not used to be ridden on, and also the Bit hung loose. Using Khouin's agility enhancement, Azelar leapt nimbly onto the edge of the coach whilst replacing the bit in one fluid movement.

The reaction was almost immediate, the horse calmed down and began to slow to a trot. Azelar gasped as the power left him, realising how slow the real world was, before adjusting to it. He sat back in his seat, nodded stiffly to Khouin, then said. "Well, Gar, she's all yours, just don't try and ride the horse." Before pulling the hood over his head, and having a snooze.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin swiftley followed Azelar back to the coach and collapsed on top of it gasping and trying to cover the blood trickeling from his nose, shaking from exhaustion he swung his back around his backpack and took out a vial of crystal water then downed it in one.
"My names Khouin by the way" he said to Gar as he felt the drink working and rejuvinating him, swinging back over the side this time next to Horu he said "That was some good advice there, where are you from Goodman?"


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu pulled back into the Coach,Closing the door. He looked at the two that where seated with him. He had a million questions he could ask. Finaly, he mustered up the courage to speak, he took in a deep breath as he finalized the question.

"I now know why the Knight is here, but what about you, miss, what is your reason for coming on this Journey?" He spoke sincerely, and also naively, He wished to know more about the two, and even the elves and dwarf that where also in their party. Inside his boots, his toes twitched and wiggled with excitement. He was going on an Adventure, one he hoped would be like the ones told about around the campfire by the town Bard, those of Dragonslaying, and Treasure finding.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella looked at Horu. She started to rub her hands together. "_My home was destroyed by Chaos Warriors. It was lucky I wasn't there or I would have been dead by now as well as all of my family." _She spoke quickly and quietly. _"I lost everything I love, but my bow. I am also looking for a little adventure, take my mind off things." _She grasped her bow a little tighter before asking "_Why are you here Horu?"_


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Borris came stomping out of an alley, idly swinging a large bag of gold and a spiked club. He stopped, looking around for the coach. Spotting it, he sprinted towards it and leapt aboard, grabbing the reins.
"Sigmar's teeth, disn't any of you know how to drive this? Ah well, at least you nearly got i' ta the gate, hurhurhur..."
Holding up the bag, he added,
"And gots me enough gold to pay for a really big gun too!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_That's because a dwarven steed needs way more force than your animals. Your horses are too gently raised!!!_" Gar' said, feeling a little like a little child who thought he could race on the thing. 

Gar'looked at the bag of gold. That's one of the reasons he was in to this. "_So, when'll we see the withhunter again? _" he asked Borris


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Conrad runs panting up _"Sorry i got a little lost please forgive my lateness. My name is Conrad Valdemar, a pleasure to meet all of you."_


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu sat with his hands In his lap, fiddling with them nervously. He looked down, watching them. They felt clamy and he turned a little red.

He spoke, studdering and stumbling on his words slightly"I'm just a simple Farm hand, I-I have never been on an adventure before. Some of the others thought that I should go with the Witch hunter. Th-They said he might have use for someone like me." He raised himself, feeling a bit proud. His head hit the top of the cabin with a loud thud. A moment later he hunched back down. "But I don't know, I-I feel so out of place. What with a qu-qu-questing knight, elves, a dwarf, and you, Miss."

He lowered his head more, his face becoming redder from embaresment. He continued to fiddle with his fingers subconciously.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"Aar, you bloody Dwarves. Human stuff not goo' enough, eh?", snickered Borris. "Oh, and don't worry, we'll meet up wid Mr. Tolson soon enough, ah reckon.
Turning to the newly-arrived Conrad, he growled, "Another late 'un. Hope yer the last."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I apologize my good sir, but i am not at all able to read maps so kindly do not make mme."_ Looks around and takes in everyone else _"Heloo good sirs and madam."_


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"I'm just a simple Farm hand, I-I have never been on an adventure before. Some of the others thought that I should go with the Witch hunter. Th-They said he might have use for someone like me, but I don't know, I-I feel so out of place. What with a qu-qu-questing knight, elves, a dwarf, and you, Miss."
Seeing that Horu was uncomfortable and that his aura had changed to a pale blue of sadness, laying his hand on Horus shoulder he said "If you think you are not worthy of being among us you are sadly mistaken, you must be what twenty, thirty?" Khouin paused as Conrad ran up and announced himself, nodding to Conrad he continued.
"You have ventured from your home at such an age, I was over four times your age before I first left my home of Ulthuan and in that have shown more courage than I" turning away he reached down to Conrad. 
"Here, ride up here with us friend"

(OOC: High_Seraph please lengthen your posts or Reever may get the mod hammer out )


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Azelar woke abrutly, annoyed that his sleep had been disturbed. Notcing yet another had joined their band, Duskstar rose from his position and greeted the man. "My name is Azelar Duskstar, I'm an elf, pleased to meet you Conrad." he said, mustering the best attempt of a smile he could manage.

Yawning openly, Azelar immediately covered himself, "Sorry, I haven't slept since I left the port town, only had short two hour naps. The last time a slept properly..." Duskstar's eyes misted and became distant, "...a long time ago, so sorry if I seem rude, but I really must get some sleep."

With that, Azelar promptly picked up his pack, pulled his cloak around him, placed his hood well over his head, and lay across the side of the coach top, his head resting on his pack. he didn't snore, move, or make any impression that he was asleep;the only reason you could tell was because his eye's were closed, and even then he seemed tense and alert.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu nodded at the elf before continueing, still feeling down. "But you are an elf, your lifespan is much longer than mine. And it's not my age that saddens me, It's just.. well.. Me. I don't know, We have elves and a ranger and a knight, What can a farm hand do on this journey? There are no crops to sew or animals that need caring. I honestly don't think I have faught a day in my life."

Horu let out a sigh, looking up when Conrad appeared, he shifted his Large bulk so there would be room for him.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_Hey, don't forget to mention me, you little bastard!_" Gar' yelled towards Horu. "_My name's Gar', Conrad was it? pleasure to meet you!_" he said, while stroking his beard. 

"_Hey farmerboy, I'm pretty sure you do know how to cook, don't you?_" Gar' said to Horu, hoping to cheer him up a little.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella smiled at Horu _"Im sure you are good at more things and the Inquisitor must have seen potential in you, musn't he?"_ She turned as a man called Conrad ran up, "_Hello Conrad, my name is Bella, good of you to join us." _She smiled at him before moving her head around a nit, bored like she normally was on coaches.

She moved a hand up to rub the back of her neck for a moment before letting it rest on the bow, so that it was now in between her hands. She felt restless now but as her hand touch her bow she began to remember why she had come along.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu lifted his head at the Dwarf's comment, a new smile on his face. "Yes, I can cook, It may not be the normal fine foods that you all are probably used to, but You wont go hungry." His joy radiated from his body, He had found a place amoung the group, even if it was as the cook, he was happy to be of help to the others, and his beaming smile showed it.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Khouin thanks for the help."_ as Conrad grabs Khouin's hand to get on the coach.
_"And did i hear someone say that they are a farmhand? Are they a good cook? And does anyone have something to eat? I haven't had breakfeast yet cause I have absolutely no sense of direction and got lost."_ Panting after having run after the coach and climbing in it.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Without turning around, Borris jerked a thumb to the back of the coach.
"There's rations in the chest thir, but keep yer hands offin me mutton, or ah'll kill ye without a second thought."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Okay point taken, does anyone else have some food or drinks?"_ As i look around at the countryside and the other members of the witch hunters retinue.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' started to laugh... "_Do we look like we have a lot of food on us?_" Gar' took a few seconds to calm himself down. "_ have some dwarven beer. But you'd be the first non-dwarf to like it. But if you'd like a sip: do be sure to leave some for me!!!" he said, handing it to Conrad. "But please do be careful, since it's the only I have at the moment." after that Gar' moved to the back, to see what food there was in the back of the carriage. He sure was hungry. "Hey Horu, show me what you can do with this food!"

OOC: @High_Seraph: You'd better try to lengthen your posts, not just because they are the rules, but also because that'd make it more interesting to read your posts and respond to them._


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin looked in his pack and said "Ive got a few bits of food but not mich humans can actually eat, I have got a bit of this however!" as he pulled out several bottles of wine and a smaller one of vodka which he had taken from the man he had fought.

Smileing he passed the three bottles around while he kept the vodka in his pack, apart from that there was some bread and water but that was all that he could give around if any wished.

"Are we nearly there?" he asked Borris


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Horu leaned over and began to rummage through the chest for food. He saw the Mutton that borris said not to take so he ignored it. He saw some cheeses and breads, along with dried meats, vegetables, fruits, and other things. He looked up before speaking, _"Is anyone hungry? there isn't much here, and I can't start a fire, but I am sure I can make something basic out of all these."_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella wasn't really listening to the others. She wasn't hungry like some of the others seemed to be. When Horu asked if anyone was hungry she shook her head. "_I ate just before we met the Witchhunter so I am fine thank you." _She was dying to know what the Witchhunter was after but her curiosity would have to wait until they arrived where he was.

She stared outside into the cool air, refreshing her. Totally enveloped in her own thoughts. Things seemed peaceful at the moment but Bella knew that if you give it time then a lot of things could go wrong. She sat back into the carriage after another moment, happy now to listen to the others talk.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Realising the top of a coach was not the best place to go to sleep, Azelar Duskstar rolled onto his knees, awake. At the mention of food, he noticed he was starving, if even for human food. When he heard Khouin had some elvish food, he became ravenous.

"When you say inedible for humans, does that make it elven food?" Azelar asked, grinning slightly.

"You wouldn't mind sharing, would you?" he asked. Azelar hadn't eaten some proper elven food since he left Ulthuan. This could be a feast for his ravaged tastebuds.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Thanks for the offer but i do not drink Gar and Khouin. I actually meant water or juice. I am starving as i haven't eaten today Horu._as he blushes for the mistake of not naming what he drinks._"Some apples or pears would be great if you had them."_

(OOC: sorry for the short posts, little sleep and forgot to pay the bill for internet and need to go to library by me)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

IC: Holding up a hand, Borris mading a shushing noise. The coach was out of the city, and was now surrounded by boulders and trees.
"Shuddup, ye buggers. Ah smells summink..."
With a beastial roar, a very large and very ugly Stone Troll came lumbering from out between two rocks, swinging a huge, knobbly club.
Shouting with surprise, Borris grabbed a heavy-duty looking crossbow from under his seat with one hand, whilst trying to control the panicking horses with the other.
"Aim for it's eyes! Aim for the muther-f***ing eyes!"

OOC: The troll is actually only after the horses, as a light snack. It will also smash up any one who takes it on from the front, so either try ranged weapons(there are three crossbows with bolts next to the supplies, along with an ancient-looking blunderbuss), or attacked from behind.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' quickly grabbed the blunderbuss. "_Dont worry, there are bigger ones than these!!!_" he said, referring to the Stone troll. "_Now, let's just hope this thingy works just like it's dwarven equivalent._" Gar' started to aim at the troll's eyes. Gar' kneeled, to prevent the possible thrust of the gun to lose his aim. Then there was a loud bang, but Gar' only hit the Stone troll's ear.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Grabs one of the crossbows. _"May Sigmar grant me acuaracy."_ As Conrad aims for the trolls head the bang of the blunderbuss startles him._"Sigmar damn that halfling!!"_ As the bolt goes into the trolls shoulder. Conrad then unsheathes his sword and shield as he circles behind the troll.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella grabbed her bow and settled in a stance. If she could take out one of its eyes, then Conrad could have enough time to get round behind it before it knew she pulled an arrow from her quiver and slowed her breathing. This was her area, she would take out the eye that Conrad was on, making it a blindside. Or so she hoped.

Taking aim she held her breath for a moment before releasing the arrow. It flew true and hit the troll square in the left eye. She smiled in grim satisfaction and she ready another arrow in case it charged before Conrad could get behind it.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin saw Condrads, Bellas and Gars shots impact the troll while also drawing his crossbow and shooting a bolt into the things left wrist and shoulder.

Dropping his crossbow he lept from the carridge roof at the same time drawing his Katanas, leaping forward he reached the troll just before Conrad and threw his righthand blade into the air to distract the troll then gripping his remaining Sword in a double handed grip he tapped into his magic and felt it flow through him making him immensley strong, roaring he hammered his blade into the trolls hamstring severing it and forcing the troll to its knees.

At the same time Khouin also fell to his knees, he had never used that much power and it had cost him much, he heard faintly a thump of his sword falling to the ground from numbed fingers, realising he was to close to the troll he started to lurch over to the carridge.
"Kill it quickly!" he tried to yell but it came out as a groan, seeing one of his swords lying just next to the carridge he gripped it in his left hand while his right hand reached up for help up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Azelar Duskstar nimbly jumped off the top of the carriage, taking stock of the situation. One of the troll's eyes was out, and the group was circling the troll. Eyeing a nearby tree, Azelar ran forward, and began to climb, swift as a squirrel.

Reaching a high, stable branch, Azelar moved forward cautiously. The troll was right beneath him. Drawing his ornate blade and dagger, Duskstar prepared himself. Taking a deep breath, he jumped.

He landed on top of the troll's shoulders, and it began shaking about violently. Stabbing his dagger into it's other eye, Azelar was thrown off, landing heavily into the trunk of the tree, before collapsing in shrubs. He saw his blade lying before him, the troll rearing around in anger...

He passed out, his head matted with his own blood.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' finally reloaded the blunderbuss... Both eyes of the troll were wounded, and he'd be blind for the rest of his life. The troll roared, trying to get up, clearly angry he couldn't. Gar' now saw two elves lying on the ground. They had passed out, because they just couldn't control themselves and wait for the right moment. This did give Gar' a chance though. The troll roared and screamed a lot, opening its mouth. That was another weak spot. Gar' kneeled once again, he controlled his breath and aimed for the mouth. He pulled the trigger, and actually hit the troll's mouth. A small spray of blood came out of its mouth, and Gar' had to resist making a small victory dance, even though he didn't even know wether the troll was actually dead or just had a slight scratch from the bullet... But finally he started to get the hang of human "technology"


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

As the others attacks wounded the troll I made my way behind it. Once there i plunged my blade to the hilt in its back chest high to me. Seeing the elf, Khouin, laying on the ground i rush over and drag him to safety._"Rest now master Khouin that was not smart, but very helpful."_ I thenrush over looking for the other elf that jumped on its shoulders.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

IC: Stomping up to the dying troll, Borris aimed his crossbow, and sent a bolt straight betweens it's eyes. The troll roared blindly, somehow picked Borris up, and threw him into a tree. From in amongst the tangled branches, a voice roared, "Aarch, ye bloody twit! Yer got noo bloody brain te hit, have ye, ye daft git! Someone kill the bastard!"

OOC: Feel free to finish the Troll off now:victory:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin saw his crossbow lying on the floor and dived for it, picking it up he sent two shots into the trolls mouth.

It fell to the ground with a loud thump.

He staggered over to Azelar and gave him and mimself a drink of elven water, feeling his energy leave him Khouin walked to the carridge climbed atop it and promptly passed out.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Everything was a haze to Azelar...he saw the aura of Khouin charge forward...he saw the dwarf hit with the human gun...everything was a blur of motion and emotion. He couldn't stay conscious...but he had to.

Crawling forward, Azelar reached out desperately for his sword, clutching forward. His fingers found the hilt, but slipped off. The troll finally fell, and Azelar gave up the effort, badly wounded and losing blood fast.

He watched Khouin come over with a vial of clear liquid. His eyes widened in terror when he realised what it was.

The purfiying elven water burnt his tongue and mouth, bringing fire to his throat and searing his stomach. Gasping in pain as the elven water cleansed him, Azelar cried out, barely audible,

"Help....me...." he croaked, tears stinging his eyes. The pure elven water knew his past, he could not escape it.

"You....cannot....take me....back...." he whispered, and the pain of the water diminished in the face of such determination. Although Khouni had meant it as a gift, it had been more of a trial.

Still, he was losing blood fast. The back of his head bled openly, and looking up from the ground, Azelar saw his head had smashed into a small protuding branch. It has scored a deep wound.

"Please.....help.....me....." he murmured, before finally passing out.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' looked at what the elf gave the other one. "_What did you give him? Poison or something? look at him he's practically dying over there._" After that Gar' quickly ran (or at least: as quick as his short dwarven legs can carry him ) toward the elf. "_He's bleeding heavily. Get the guy some bandages!!!_" After which Gar' started to gently push on Azelar's headwound, hoping to reduce the bloodloss. Even if just a little.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella watched as the troll died and one of the elves give the other something to drink. Then Gar had leaped up and asked for bandages, so Bella fumbled around looking for some in the baggage on the coach. Satisfied when she found some she rushed over and helped Gar bandage the elfs head. She kept an eye on the troll and once the bandages were on she walked over to it slowly. Watching for any sign of life. She bent over its head and retrieved her arrow from its eye, wiping it on the ground before walking back to Gar and the elf.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally the elves wounds were taken care of. Gar' was glad the lady, Bella he believed she was called, had helped him. His dwarven hands weren't very gentle and elves sure didn't look that sturdy either. Bella moved towards the troll, pulling her arrow out of its head and cleaning it. Gar' decided to take a look at the troll himself, to see wether there were some usefull things he had with him. Gar' pulled out all the useful crossbow bolts and cut of the troll's ear he shot a hole through. "_This is gonna make a nice souvenir when I get back home. Then I can tell them I've even shot it with human gear. Boy are they not going to believe that!_" Gar' noticed he might have insulted someone. "_That's because we believe our gear is the best, but I have to admit: once you get used to it human things sure are handy too!_" he recovered himself. 

"_So, how about we throw our knocked out elves on the roof, I'll keep them on the roof. I don't want to wait for ages for them to wake up again... And where did that Borris go by the way?_" he said.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

IC: With a torrent of unprintable words, Borris fell from the tree. Standing up, he fell down again, groaning and clutching his arm.
"Sigmar damn that Troll to heaps of miserable bloody- aaargh!"
Fumbling in his tunic, Borris pulled out a silver amulet, and pressed to to the obviously broken arm. With a purple glow, his arm healed, along with much bellowing and cursing from Borris.
Aware most of the concious people in the party were staring at him, he held the amulet up for all to see.
"Some Elven thingy ah found in a ruin once. Bloody useful, believe me. Fixes almost anything."
Hauling himself, he added,
"Ah see that one o' ye has a bashed head. Lemme look at him."
OOC: Just a thought, one or more of the Elven characters might take an interest in the amulet... Just a thought:grin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Goes over to the troll and pulls my sword out._"Yuck thats disgusting. How is everyone?"_Wipes blade on the grass near the road then sheathes it._"Sure thing get up there ya damn halfling!"_ as i smile sarcastically when i say that.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Gar' felt offended, nobody called him a halfling, especially not somebody like him. "_Hey, watch that tune of yours long lassy, I might be shorter than you, but I at least don't get late nor lose my weapon during combat, which is the most stupid thing one can do._" Gar' angrily climbs on top of the carriage. "_All right, hand the other guy over, so we can go. And this time I'll let Borris ride, so don't worry about a bumpy ride!_"

OOC:
High_Seraph, could you please write about your character as a "he" and not as "I". That'd make it easier to answer to you, since I don't want to have to look for the recruitment thread everytime I want to answer/respond to you.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Bella helped hoist the unconcious elf onto the top of the carriage before nimbly climbing up herself. She sat with her feet and legs dangling over one side next to Gar. _"Ignore him he is probably tired from all the running he did to catch us up."_ She smiled at Gar. _"The view is so much better up here and I can watch out to see if there is anything else that needs to be shot in the eye."_ She smirked. She didn't care who actually got the kill but as long as her arrows went exactly where she wanted them to she would be content.

She wrapped her cloak up around her to keep warm. _"Gar outta interest why did you choose to come along on this little adventure?"_


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Bella spoke to Gar' "*Ignore him he is probably tired from all the running he did to catch us up. The view is so much better up here and I can watch out to see if there is anything else that needs to be shot in the eye.*" She smirked and Gar' couldn't help but smile. "_My, I don't think I'd want to be in a fight with you!_" he said.
"*Gar outta interest why did you choose to come along on this little adventure?*" This was a question Gar' could've seen coming. "_Well, it's quite a long story, but I'll try to keep it short. You see I've always been a miner, just like my father and grandfather. And my world was just the mine. I lived there, ate there etc. But at a time I felt like I had to get out. It started to feel like a prison. That's when I remembered a thing I told my dad: I wanted to travel around the world._" Gar' paused a few seconds. "_Boy did I get hit for that._" He said with a grin. "_But then I decided I should actually do it. So I resigned from the mine and off I went. I heard about a with hunter party in a small town, so there I signed in and then I guess you already know the rest._" Gar' paused a few seconds, but he could tell Bella. He felt she could be trusted. "_I also have a sort of sidequest. You see, this shaft is meant to receive an axe blade, and was forged by my great grandfather. I was hoping we'd get to meet some dwarven blacksmiths who are actually capable of forging one._" he said, while lowering his voice. "_And what's your reason for signing up?_"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khouin woke slowly, propping himself up painfully on one elbow he saw Azelar lying next to him, Bella and Gar were sitting with Azelar between him and them, but most interesting he sensed magic at work and saw Borris heal himself with a glowing jem, as he looked at it Khouin flinced back drawing instantley errecting all of his mental barrier to protect himself from that thing.

Turning away from it he realised fully how he felt, he felt like he had been kicked by a horse....after being drinking all night aswell he wasnt planning on getting up soon.
"Gods, I feel slow, anyone seen my pack?"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Azelar was knocked out, but somehow still conscious. But he was asleep, how good it felt.

Realising he was in a dream, he thought he should best go with it. "Ah... a good sleep at last." he said. He stood in a field in Ulthuan.... he recognised it. It was where he lived. Recoiling in horror, the field became a graveyard, and the face of his fall from grace leered up at him.

"Remember your bargain, son of Darkstar!" it roared, it's voice a million voices. "I will not wait for ever!" it said, the words filling Azelar with infinite dread.

He was woken suddenly by a wonderful feeling washing over him. Looking up, he watched as Borris held an amulet over his wounds, which healed them instantly. He saw Khouin recoil in horror; pathetic. Such an artefact was to be exalted and embraced. He relished in it's presence.

"Borris, good friend." he said, his voice honey-like and warm. "You couldn't possibly let me borrow that old thing for a minute? It seems elven in origin, and I do have a rather bad ache on my head." he said, smiling.

To Khouin's absoulte horror, Azelar extended his hand towards the damned amulet, its aura washing over him like a tide. A tide of restoration and desecration of the soul. How he relished it.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Snatching away the amulet, Borris snarled, "Ah no ye don't! It's mine! Yer lucky ah healed yah in the firs' place!" Stomping back to the coach, he muttered some kind words to the horses, before hopping on.
"Come on, the meeting place isn't far noo."


----------

